# Mefo´s im Fluss



## pikepirate (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo, was haltet ihr von der Angelei auf Meerforellen in Bach
und Fluss zu dieser Jahreszeit. 
Wir fangen in einem kleinen Bach im Jan.Feb.und März immer
sehr schöne Meerforellen bis 80 cm. Dabei handelt es sich natürlich um Absteiger, die schon abgelaicht haben. auch haben
diese Fische im Schnitt nur 8-9Pfd.Eine vollgefressene Meerforelle
aus dem Meer wiegt gut das doppelte. Aber trotzdem bieten diese
Fische noch eine klasse Angelei.
Ich frage nun was ihr davon so haltet, weil man ja oft liest dass man Absteiger nicht fangen sollte oder auf alle Fälle wieder zurücksetzen soll. Es ist doch eigentlich moralisch problematischer, Aufsteiger wegzufangen, die noch nicht zum Laichgeschäft gekommen sind, oder?
Absteiger hatten wenigstens schon ihren Spass (grins)
Aber im Ernst,
soweit ich weiss ist es in Dänemark gang und gebe auf Mefo´s
im Fluss zu angeln, aber bei uns wird einem immer ein bisschen ein schlechtes Gewissen gemacht, wenn man auf Absteiger angelt.
Schmecken tun sie übrigens auch, kaltgeräuchert zum leckeren Pils, eine Delikatesse.
Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht von eingefleischten Meerforellenpuristen zerfleischt, aber gerade weil ich diesen Fisch sehr achte, ist mir eure Meinung wichtig.
Gruss, Jan


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Januar 2004)

Das Thema ist gerade zeitgleich Diskussionspunkt in der neuen "Fliegenfischen".

Ich denke das Fischen auf Absteiger ist bei weitem "sinnvoller" als das Nachstellen auf Aufsteiger. Ich geb dir recht, mir völlig unverständlich, dass das fischen auf Aufsteiger eine Lobby hat und der andere Fall nicht.

Letztendlich ist Deutschland aber noch nicht soweit, dass es sich erlauben könnte auf Nachzucht im Fluss verzichten zu können.
Vorher müsste viel mehr Renaturierungen und Mefostämme in Flussläufen angesiedelt werden.
Was da möglich ist zeigen unsere nördlichen Nachbarn ziemlich deutlich. Mir ist dabei schon bewusst das der Hauptbeweggrund der Mefotourismus ist. Letztendlich sehen die meisten Bäche dort trotzdem schon wieder so aus wie bei uns vor 120 Jahren.

Da ich bunte Trutten im Meer das ganze Jahr schütze, würde es mich ad abdsurdum führen, würde ich dann im Bach auf Mefos im Laichkleid fischen. Landschaftlich reizt mich das Küstenangeln auch mehr.


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Januar 2004)

Moin Jan,
Absteigerfischen ist so eine Sache,
ich finde sie kulinarisch nicht sehr wertvoll und nehme sie deshalb auch nicht mit, es steigen aber jedes Jahr im Frühjahr auch viele Grönländer mit in die Flüsse auf, die mir wiederum sehr gut schmecken, deshalb fische ich ab und an auch im Frühjahr im Fluß.
Viele der Absteiger werden auch an der Küste gefangen und ich frage mich ernsthaft, was an einem solchen fisch so lecker sein soll, nur weil er vielleicht silberblank ist. Im späten Frühjahr oder im Sommer bringen die Fische einige Kilos mehr auf die Waage und das Fleisch ist auch kaltgeräuchert viel zarter.
Wenn man im Sommer im Fluß fischt, fängt man immer Fische, die zum Ferkeln in den Bach gezogen sind, was ist nun verwerflicher, einen Fisch zufangen, der mE nach dem Laichgeschäft nicht in guter Kondition ist, oder einen der zum Laichen zieht??? ;+;+;+
Bedenken sollte man auch, nach dem Laichen, ist vor dem Laichen, wenn da anfängt drüber nachzudenken, sollte man die Angel in die Ecke stellen...
Wenn alle ein vernünftiges Maß halten, sprich nur einen Fisch zu entnehmen, die Schonmaße raufgesetzt werden und ein Elektroberufsfischen in den Flüssen verboten wird, dann bräuchten wir uns über solche Sachen hier gar nicht zu unterhalten...  
Bin mal gespannt, was die anderen Kollegen so schreiben.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## havkat (19. Januar 2004)

Moin pikepirat!

Auf Absteiger fischen?

Ich versuche mal sachlich zu bleiben. 

Diese halbtoten Fische bieten keine "klasse Angelei" sondern höchstens die Strömung des Flussses in Verbindung mit der (Rest)Masse des Fisches.
Eine, von dir beschriebene Meerforelle, ist ein fast verhungerter, wehrloser Fisch der "verzweifelt" alles Fressbare gierig abschluckt um Kraft für die Reise in die "Speisekammer Meer" zu sammeln.

PETRI HEIL!

Schlage dir ein paar Sommernächte um die Ohren und versuche eine blanke 80er zu fangen.
*Dann* weißt du, was ein Drill ist. (Drillen ist nicht gleiche Fangen!)

Das Hauptargument beim Fischen auf graue Schläuche ist:

"Jetzt bekommt man sie wenigstens."

Das kommentiere ich nicht.

Wenn man auf Aufsteiger fischt fängt man Fische die sich fortpflanzen wollen?

Nun, das trifft eher auf den Dorsch zu.

Wenn Meerforellen sich fortpflanzen wollen, haben sie seit mindestens zwei Monaten Schonzeit.
Man fischt auf wanderende, nicht auf laichende Fische (sind wieder beim Dorsch ).

Einen kaltgeräucherten, mageren Absteiger als schmackhaft zu bezeichnen, halte ich für einen Scherz.
Die Zubereitung eines solchen Fisches wir, z.b. in Schweden, als "Katzenfutter" bezeichnet.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. Januar 2004)

auch ich habe mal im fluss angefangen mefos nachzustellen ud da es normal war auf und absteiger zu fangen habe ich mir damals auch nicht so viele gedanken darüber gemacht zumal der verein ja auch die entsprechenden pflege zur wiedereinbürgerrung übernommen hat

seit vielen jahren durch das fischen im meer sehe ich das ganz anders

zum einen sind wie schon oben gesagt die mefos nicht so lecker zum anderen widerstrebt es mir einen geschwächten fisch an land zu pumpen, jeder der schon im meer und fluss gleichgroße fische gedrillt hat weiß wovon ich rede
welches tier würde man jagen nachdem es gerade eine geburt hinter sich hat und schonen wir sonst nicht auch andere fische nach dem laichgeschäft ?
ich für meinen teil genieße es im meer auf die kampfstarken mefos zu fischen und die eine oder andere lecker zubereitet zu verzehren
es ist keine glaubensfrage und auch nicht verwerflich die dinge anders zu handhaben
es ist letztlich eine frage der persönlichen einstellung und deshalb sollten das alle so respektieren und nicht angler angreifen die in ihren heimatflüssen den auf und absteigenden fischen nachstellen, sie tun ja auch etwas dafür in ihren vereinen


----------



## MFGI (19. Januar 2004)

Bei dem Gedanken gezielt auf Absteiger zu fischen, läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken herunter.:e 
Ist eine Mords-Heldentat auf geschwächte Forellen zu angeln. Selbst wer im Meer schon einen Absteiger gefangen hat, weiß, daß sich der Drill kaum vom Heranziehen einer Tüte Wasser unterscheidet.
Für mich niveau- und reizlose Kochpottfischerei. #d


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. Januar 2004)

eines noch wo ich gerade den letzten kommentar lese

was denkt ihr warum es noch mefos gibt und in dem umfang,
nicht nur wegen den dänischen besatzmaßnahmen 

ob luhe trave oder andere viele haben angagieren sich seit mehr als 20 jahren um den fisch wieder einzubürgern

erstmal nachdenken bevor man etwas schreibt und nicht nur fischen gehen und nix dafür getan zu haben und andere angreifen

ich weiß das vielen dieser kommentar nicht passt aber das ist ehrlich gesagt *******gal!

das letzte wort wurde wohl gestrichen neue formulierung: schnurzpiepegal :q


----------



## havkat (19. Januar 2004)

@Meerforellenfan

Sei dir sicher, dass die Veriensmitglieder, die sich bei der Laichgewinnung, Gewässer-Renaturierung, etc. engagieren *nicht* im Januar an den Flüssen zu finden sind.

Siehe Zitat: "Jetzt bekommt man sie wenigstens."


----------



## Blex (19. Januar 2004)

Mahlzeit allerseits,

ich persönlich habe von den Absteigern noch nie was gehalten!
Erst im letzten Frühjahr hatte ich eine halb verhungerte 52er in der Ostsee gelandet, die aus lauter Gier den Drilling bis zum A..... verschluckt hatte und nicht mehr zu retten war.
Insgesamt war ich ziemlich enttäuscht:

- Keine Gegenwehr, 
- ein häßlicher Fisch, 
- nichts mehr zu retten,
- fragwürdige Blicke von den Angelkollegen, obwohl ich selbst schon ein schlechtes Gewissen hatte 
- und die schwerste Enttäuschung, als der Fisch der Küche zugeführt wurde - der Fisch war nahezu ungenießbar!

In meinen Augen macht die  gezielte Fischerei auf Absteiger deshalb für mich persönlich keinen Sinn. Ich hätte ihn lieber vorerst wieder schwimmen lassen und dann dick und prall in einem halben Jahr gefangen.

Gruß A.......Blex  :m


----------



## pikepirate (19. Januar 2004)

Moin Havkat,
must nicht gleich so böse sein, 
das dieses thema sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen mit sich bringt,
war mir schon klar, darum hab ich es ja auch ins Board gestellt.
Du kannst dir sicher sein, das gerade die wenigen Angler in unserem Verein die im Januar auf Mefo´s fischen auch genau die sind, die sich sehr um Renaturierungsmaßnahmen, wie anlage von
Kiesbetten kümmern oder bei der Abstreifung der Laichfische im
Oktober mithelfen und dann wieder in jedem Jahr Setzlinge aussetzen.Und das schon seit mehreren Jahren,so das sich in
unserem Fluss wieder ein hervorragender Bestand an Rückkehrern
aufgebaut hat.
viele unserer Angler haben nicht die Möglichkeit ständig an die Küste zu fahren und warum sollen die dann nicht auch die Möglichkeit haben, mal auf Mefo´s (für die sie auch hart gearbeitet haben) im hausgewässer zu angeln. Das eine Meerforelle aus dem Meer der bessere fighter ist und auch sicherlich besser schmeckt ist mir schon klar, aber Absteiger als halbtote Schläuche zu bezeichnen ist schon übertrieben.
vielleicht sind sie das, wenn sie im Meer angekommen sind,
aber im Oberlauf der Flüsse, kurz nach dem Laichgeschäft sind sie doch noch ziemlich fit, und kämpfen mindestens genauso heftig, wenn auch ganz anders, als ein Hecht in der grösse. 
Ausserdem sind es glaub ich hauptsächlich Angler aus dem Landesinneren, die sich in ihrer Vereinsarbeit um die Wiedereinbürgerung der Meerforelle gekümmert haben,
und nur ganz wenige von den Lackaffen die ständig bis zum Hals
in der Brandung stehen, und blinkern bis der Arzt kommt.
Sorry, für die `Lackaffen`, aber viele Meerforellenangler an der Küste betreiben den Sport doch nur, weil er so Modern geworden ist, und kümmern sich einen Sch....dreck, woher die Mefo´s kommen.Nur ein Beispiel, als bei uns im Fluss vor ein paar Jahren
eine Kapitale Meerforelle gefangen wurde und der Fänger den Fang an die Blinker-Hitliste geschickt hat,(ich glaub der wurde damals sogar Jahressieger) stand das Telefon bei unserem Präsi nicht mehr still, alle wollten ein Schein für unsere kleine Au. Aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet. Folge war, das der Gastkarten Verkauf seitdem eingestellt wurde.So viele Wahnsinnige hätte so ein kleiner Fluss nicht vertragen.Ich will damit sagen, das viele nur heiss auf eine Meerforelle sind und nichts dafür tun.
Was ist verwerflicher. Mal einen Absteiger zu fangen, für den man viel getan hat, oder nur Früchte anderer Leute arbeit abzustauben ??? nichts des so trotz verurteile ich nicht Meerforellenangler, die nichts tun und nur angeln, aber ich habe kein Verständnis für irgendwelche Moralapostel, die nichts tun und dann über Leute meckern, die mal einen Absteiger fangen.
Ich glaube nicht, das du (Havkat) so einer bist, wenn dann wäre es schlimm, aber es gibt bestimmt viele davon.

Bis dann, Jan


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. Januar 2004)

@pikepirate

genau so ein ton ist nicht ok zumal es hier nicht um recht oder unrecht geht sondern um respekt und verständniss unter und für andere angler

du wirst immer unterschiedlichen meinungen begegnen und solltest sie einfach aktzeptieren 

das war unter der gürtellinie


----------



## pikepirate (19. Januar 2004)

Hi, Meerforellenfan
sorry, wenn ich mich im Ton vergriffen habe. Ich bin ganz bestimmt jemand der andere Meinungen akzeptiert, ich mag nur
keine Leute die ihre Meinung für die einzig richtige halten und
andere verurteilen ohne über die Hintergründe nachzudenken.
Das wollte ich auch in meinem Beitrag mitteilen. Tut mir leid,
wenn das missverstanden wurde.
Gruss Jan


----------



## Ace (19. Januar 2004)

schade das jetzt auch schon in diesem Teil des Forums provoziert und gehezt wird.
War doch klar das man um dieses Thema kein "nettes Kaffepläuschen" führen kann...#d

Gruß
Der `Lackaffe`


----------



## Medo (19. Januar 2004)

@pikepirat

Schmeisst Ihn über Board  

Gruss, der nächste Lack.....


----------



## Fischbox (19. Januar 2004)

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, dann könnte man ja glatt drüber lachen...#d 

Ich "Lackaffe" (wie kann man sich nur soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen :e?!) stehe mit Sicherheit nicht bis zum Hals in der Brandung weil es "modern" ist, sondern weil ich diese Art zu angeln liebe. In der hier ansässigen Küstenfraktion wird es wohl keinen einzigen geben, der aus den von dir besagten Gründen den Mefos an der Küste nachstellt.



> Ich bin ganz bestimmt jemand der andere Meinungen akzeptiert, ich mag nur
> keine Leute die ihre Meinung für die einzig richtige halten und
> andere verurteilen ohne über die Hintergründe nachzudenken



Dann fang mal bei dir selber an, denn nicht jeder Angler hat aus vielfältigen Gründen die Möglichkeit sich intensiv um die Wiederansiedlung dieser Fischart zu kümmern. Hintergründe dafür können der Wohnort, der Beruf, die Familie etc. sein. Über diese Hintergründe hat du jetzt nicht nachgedacht. Das sollte man aber tun wenn man andere als Lackaffen beschimpft, denn ansonsten büßt man doch sehr sehr stark an Glaubwürdigkeit ein.


----------



## Hov-Micha (19. Januar 2004)

*braune socken!*

moins zusammen...

also zu den braunen im fluss kann ich wenig sagen.
ich kann pikepirat nur in soweit verstehen wenn er unter dem motto "wer sät will auch ernten" fischt!
warum soll ein andere "lackaffe" im meer meinen fisch fangen den ich zur welt gebracht habe?
ob das so viel spass macht und der fisch "so klasse schmeckt" kann ich aber kaum glauben ;+ 
hab auch schon paar riesenschädel mit´m körper wie ne nasse socke gefangen, die sahen zum  :v  aus und ich hab denen :c  hinterher geschaut als sie weg schwammen!
aber das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.
schlimmer find ich da die kisten in den fischhallen mit braunen aufsteigern :e ist ja quasi massenmord!!

was mich betrifft:
ich stell mich wieder im März/April neben die anderen lackaffen
und hoffe auf´ne schöne blanke "Mutter aller Fische" :z 

in dem sinne
gruß 
Micha (Wasser-bis-zum-Hals-Strand-Fischer)


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (19. Januar 2004)

@ all
Ich hätte die möglichkeit jetzt im Januar den Absteigern nachzustellen, mache es aber nicht aus den hier genanten Gründen.
Es gibt aber genug die dieser
 "SEHR EINFACHEN NAHRUNGSBESCHAFUNG" nach gehen, dies muss jeder mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren.(Es ist ja legale Fischerei)
Würde aber nie jemanden deshalb beschimpfen.


----------



## pikepirate (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo, bevor ihr mich hier weiterzerreist.
Ihr müsst mal besser lesen, bevor ihr schreibt.
Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich bestimmt nichts gegen Leute
habe, die ´nur´Angeln und nichts für die Mefo´s tun, sondern nur gegen die , die sich darüber aufregen, dass jemand der sich für diesen Fisch einsetzt, dann mal einen Absteiger fängt weil er vielleicht keine andere Möglichkeit hat, als
kochtopfangler oder ähnliches verurteilt.
Und wenn hier einer Hetze betreibt oder Verbalagressiv wird, bin das bestimmt nicht ich. Ich habe lediglich versucht mich gegenüber den ´Attacken ´in den ersten Antworten zu rechtfertigen. (müsst ihr mal nachlesen !!!)
unter anderem auch von Havkat, das sind teilweise nur reine Parolen und keine fachlichen Argumente.
Ich habe dieses Thema in euer Meerforellenforum gestellt, weil ich diesen Fisch wirklich liebe, und dachte, hier sind auch Experten, die dazu was sagen können, ohne gleich auf die Barrikaden zu gehen.
Wer sich gleich als Lackaffe angesprochen fühlt, nur weil er nichts für die Mefo´s tut, ausser sie zu fangen, bei dem möcht ich mich entschuldigen, den mein ich nähmlich nicht. Das würdet ihr auch wissen, wenn ihr richtig gelesen hättet.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Januar 2004)

Boaaahhhh ey... ist das wieder "nett" hier! 
Bei uns ist das Wetter gerade sehr kühl und sehr feucht, der Wind ist schneidend aus irgendwo, na ja watt soll´s, da müssen wir durch. :m  #h


----------



## Maddin (19. Januar 2004)

Als erstes: Ich habe gelesen 

Ich habe mich nicht als Lackaffe angesprochen gefühlt und konnte auch keinerlei Aggressivität in den Postings von Jan feststellen. 

Nun denn...allen die sich aus Zeitmangel oder aus zu großer Entfernung zur Küste nicht an "Meerforellenprojekten" beteiligen können lege ich folgende Seite an Herz:

http://www.broesel-online.de/verschiedenes.htm

Ich denke bei 5-10 € wird einem nicht das Herz bluten


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Januar 2004)

kann Martin da nur voll und ganz zustimmen.

ich weiss auch nicht warum das Ding hier so dermaßen nach hinten losgeht.


----------



## theactor (19. Januar 2004)

HI,

@Maddin: Danke für den Link! Das habe ich nicht gewusst und werde dann gleich mal die Banking-Software anschmeissen!

#6 

Gruß,
thespendettor 
#h


----------



## Maddin (19. Januar 2004)

@Thespendtor
#6 Hab auch grad geonlinet Hatte eben einen Biologen von denen an der Strippe....interessantes Gespräch! Der war ganz interessiert, ob meine Stealhead Geschlechtsmerkmale hatte usw....desweiteren hat er mich gleich für den nächsten Herbst zur Laichbettpflege eingeladen :q Ich denk mal das werde ich gerne machen!

PS: Morgen bis 16°° Uhr anrufen, da sind dann diejenigen da denen ihr eure Adresse für die Anstecknadel, Aufkleber oder Aufnäher geben könnt


----------



## Hov-Micha (19. Januar 2004)

...das schöne ist jedenfalls das allen die hier posten
das mefo-fischen (fast) über alles geht!! :k 
klar, wo ist der unterschied ob ich ab 1.Mai bzw 1.Juni mir die hungrigen Hechte o. Zander vornehme ober eben nen absteiger?
denke keiner! nur sehen "unsre" mefos dann aus wie das heulende elend.
und da scheiden sich die geister.
denke das pikepirat auch lieber´ne schöne blanke fischt,logisch!
aber hege und pflegepflicht hat doch wohl jeder vereinsangler, egal ob fluss oder see?
ich würd gerne bei euch oben im norden an einem fluss meinen dienst tun...und natürlich auch gerne angeln! geht aber nicht :c 
also laßt uns lieber von schönen (fang-)erlebnissen schreiben als uns gegenseitig zu stressen!
unsere gegner sind doch ganz andere oder :r  ?
gibt da ja auch genug..
ich werde aber trotzdem weiterhin jeden angler drauf hinweisen wenn er eine braune oder lütte im kescher hat!!
was jeder draus macht ist sein bier.
das war mein stichwort #g 

...und sorry,wollte keinem was!

Micha


----------



## Zwergpirat (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo pikepirate,

da Du am Anfang nach Meinungen gefragt hast, werde ich Dir meine kundtun:

Wenn Du schon die Möglichkeit hast, auf Meerforellen im Fluß zu angeln (und die hat bei weitem nicht jeder), dann versuche von Mai bis Beginn der Schonzeit einen wohlgenährten, blitzeblanken und gutschmeckenden Aufsteiger zu erwischen und laß die unterernährten, schlecht schmeckenden und nach allem schnappenden Absteiger in Ruhe.


Im übrigen halte ich es nicht nur für inakzeptabel, sondern schon für arrogant, aus der Tatsache, daß ein Verein Besatzmaßnahmen mit Meerforellen durchführt, irgendein Besitzrecht an diesen Forellen durch die Vereinsmitglieder abzuleiten. Getreu dem Motto: Wir haben die besetzt, also wollen wir auch das exklusive Erstverwertungs- also Beanglungsrecht.

Diese Besatzmaßnahmen werden meines Wissens nach, zu einem nicht geringen Teil, durch die allgemeine Fischereiabgabe aller, also auch der Lackaffen finanziert.


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Januar 2004)

@ Maddin
Ich bin in Punkto Spenden normalerweise sehr zurückhaltend, aber ich denke, hier ist das Geld gut angelegt! 
Danke für den Link!!! #6 #6 #6 

@ all the others
Nu entspannt Euch mal wieder und geht aufeinander zu, statt aufeinander einzuprügeln... 

Gruß
Heiko #h
seines Zeichens
Lackaffe & Flußfischer


----------



## theactor (19. Januar 2004)

HI,

@Maddin: Nochmal dank für die weitergehende Info! 
Meine Überweisung ist jedenfalls auf dem Weg.
Hm.. wenn Du da hinfährst sag' doch mal Bescheid! Finde ich superspannend!!

Hoffentlich wird das Wort Lackaffe jetzt nicht zum gängigen NebenNickname der Küstenfraktion.. wie soll ich Euch dann noch auseinanderhalten ?! 
 

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Mefo (19. Januar 2004)

Ich angel das ganze Jahr in der Ostsee gezielt auf Meerforellen und habe schon bunte und Absteiger gefangen .Sie schwimmen aber wieder!!! Das mir Absteiger ordentliche Drills geliefert haben kann ich nur verneinen.
Darum werden von mir alle BUNTEN und ABSTEIGER wieder ins nasse Element entlassen.

Ich finde persönlich  die aktive Arbeit zur wiedereinbürgerung der Meerforelle einzelner Personen oder Vereine sehr Lobenswert, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das alle Meerforellenangler das tun sollen, denn würden die Flüsse ganz schön überlaufen sein und andere Fisch und Tierarten darunter leiden.
Jeder Jahresfischereischein Besitzer unterstützt die Meerforelle finanziell ein wenig , wer aber mehr machen  möchte kann es tun .
Ich werde die Meerforelle wie jedes Jahr finanziell unterstützen.
:m


----------



## Laggo (19. Januar 2004)

Ich will hier jetzt nicht auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben,aber der link von Maddin bzw. Broesel ist ja echt ne Topsache!
Das werd ich doch gleich morgen mal in angriff nehmen!

gruß Laggo


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Januar 2004)

...so, nu hab ich alles zweimal gelesen  

Absteiger zu befischen ist nicht jedermanns Sache, doch ist es zur Zeit legitim. Ich kenne einige Angler, die diese - schlanken und zum grössten Teil noch braunen - Forellen einsacken.
Ich kann das nicht gut heissen, aber es spricht (ausser dem eigenen Gewissen) nichts dagegen.
Ich selber wedel sehr gerne mit der Fliegenrute an der Trave (wenn es meine Zeit zulässt auch im Januar)... das ich schlanke Absteiger/gefärbte Fische wieder release, versteht sich für mich von selbst. 
Wer solche Fische entnimmt - bitte. Er wird sicher nicht meinen Applaus oder meine Anerkennung bekommen.
Aber jeder nach seinem Gusto....
Ich hoffe, ich habe meine Meinung hier möglichst ohne Emotionen darstellen können  

@ Maddin..... #6


----------



## Ace (19. Januar 2004)

@Maddin
Danke für den Link...echt super...da werde ich auch spenden.:m

@all
Ansonsten finde ich diesen Thread einfach nur überflüssig.
Ja er ist die reinste Provokation, hat vor n paar Monaten schon mal einer versucht(ging um das Verbot der Flussfischerei auf Wandersalmoniden).
Getreu dem Motto: jedem das seine nur mir das beste

Ich geh jetzt mal rüber zu den Carpfreaks und mach n Thread auf zum Thema Catch & Release...was dabei rauskommt dürfte jedem klar sein.

Einfach nur Schade die ganze Stunkmacherei auch hier noch los geht.


----------



## Fischbox (19. Januar 2004)

@Vossi



> Ich hoffe, ich habe meine Meinung hier möglichst ohne Emotionen darstellen können



Im Prinzip ja, aber du grinst auf deinem Avatar so schelmisch, und das gibt mir arg zu denken.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Januar 2004)

> aber du grinst auf deinem Avatar so schelmisch


 ... werde ich schnell wieder ändern das Teil  
....aber Avatar....hmmm...
Ich glaube ich grinse wirklich besser nicht....bei den Muckies...:q :q :q


----------



## havkat (20. Januar 2004)

@pikepirat

War ich böse?

Denke nicht. Wenn ich böse bin sieht das anders aus, bzw. es liest sich anders. 

Das die wenigen Leute, die sich an dem Mefoprojekt in von dir genannter Au beteiligen, im Winter auf Meerforellen fischen finde ich erstaunlich.

Nach meiner Erfahrung sieht man im Januar Angler auf Absteiger fischen, die man sonst eher selten bis garnicht bei diesem Geschäft, ja sogar an diesem Gewässer antrifft. ("Will auch mal so´n Ding fangen.")

Aber wie auch immer........

Die Projekte zur Wiedereinbürgerung von Lachs, Meerforelle, Ostseeschnäpel, etc. werden vielerorts durch Fördergelder aus Landesmitteln unterstützt.

Diese Kohle stammt aus verschiedenen Töpfen. 
Fischereiabgabe, Spenden, etc.

Ein großer Teil der Euronen stammt also auch von den Lack.... sorry...... von den Anglern die den Forellen im Meer nachstellen, auch von den Trollern. (BAC)

Sei dir sicher, dass ein großer (der größte?) Teil der Spenden, die beim Landesverband eingehen von Lack...... ääääh.... von Salzwasseranglern eingehen.

Denk mal drüber nach.

Ich halte das Thema "Fischen auf Aufsteiger" für diskutabel.

Beim Totschlagen von Absteigern im Jan./Feb. neige ich zu Bluthochdruck und deshalb habe ich hier fertig.


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Januar 2004)

Ich will zu dem Thema nicht mehr viel beitragen. Das meiste wurde von den "LA" schon gesagt, und stellt auch meine Meinung da.

Nur zwei Anmerkungen noch: Alle "LA" die hier gepostet haben setzen braune Fische die sie in der Ostsee fangen zurück und ermöglichen damit das diese überhaupt noch in die Flüsse ziehen können.



> Nur ein Beispiel, als bei uns im Fluss vor ein paar Jahren
> eine Kapitale Meerforelle gefangen wurde und der Fänger den Fang an die Blinker-Hitliste geschickt hat,(ich glaub der wurde damals sogar Jahressieger) stand das Telefon bei unserem Präsi nicht mehr still, alle wollten ein Schein für unsere kleine Au. Aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet. Folge war, das der Gastkarten Verkauf seitdem eingestellt wurde.


Die Gelder die ihr durch den Verkauf von Gastkarten einnehmt, kämen die nicht der Nachzucht und dem Besatz zugute?
Wenn von zehn Gastanglern einer eine Forelle fängt, sich von den Einnahmen Nachzucht betreiben lässt, und davon nur zwei Fische in den Fluss zurückkehren, dann wäre das für mich ein Positives ergebniss. 

Allerdings bezeihe ich das auch nicht auf Absteiger. Grönländer O.K., und auch auf das fischen auf Aufsteiger könnte mich anfreunden, wenn die Nachzucht die mit den Einnahmen aus dem Kartenverkauf erbrütet wird eine größere Chance durchzukommen hätte wie natürlich geschlüpfte fische.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. Januar 2004)

Moinsen,
hab leider eben erst alle Postings lesen können, möchte aber auch noch meinen Sermon abgeben.

@ pikepirat : Ich persönlich angel nicht auf Absteiger, da ich der Meinung bin, das diese Fische in Kondition und Fleischqualität nicht das hergeben, was sie im späteren Jahr draufhaben und daher schone ich sie, wobei sich über Geschmack ja bekanntlich nicht streiten läßt (außer in Foren ).
Ich finde allerdings auch, das ein Verein, der sich für Wiedereinbürgerungsmaßnahmen einsetzt nicht das alleinige Recht besitzt diese Fische zu befischen.Es gibt viele Mefoangler im Binnenland und an den Küsten, die entweder keine Möglichkeit haben oder nicht wissen wie sie sich aktiv für die Meerforelle einsetzen können.
Und dann denk auch mal am die Berufsfischer, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Nun gut, was ich allerdings hier im AB beobachte und was mir nicht gefällt ist die Art und Weise wie hier neuerlich mit einander umgegangen wird.

Leute - es war nur eine Anfrage und dafür ist ein Forum doch da !?! 
Wir sind schließlich alles Angler.Haben wir nicht schon genug mit Anfeindungen von außen zu tun?Jetzt machen wir uns auch hier noch das Leben schwer.

Also nee#d #d #d 

Kein "Lackaffe" sondern "leidenschaftlicher Meerforellenangler"

Grüße Stephan :g


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. Januar 2004)

@ Stephan
#6 #v #6 
...hier ist das immer noch kalt und nass und die Nacht soll das sogar noch frieren!


----------



## südlicht (20. Januar 2004)

Ja Mike,

...und abends ist mit zunehmender Dunkelheit zu rechnen. Ist aber normal, da es nachts kälter als draussen ist... 

Tight lines und Frieden auf Erden 

Eric  :m


----------



## mot67 (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stephan _
> 
> Leute - es war nur eine Anfrage und dafür ist ein Forum doch da !?!
> Wir sind schließlich alles Angler.Haben wir nicht schon genug mit Anfeindungen von außen zu tun?Jetzt machen wir uns auch hier noch das Leben schwer.








wie hier manchmal anders denkende, in diesem fall sogar nur fragesteller angegangen werden finde ich echt bescheiden. jemand, der im gegensatz zu den meisten mefo-anglern von uns sich wirklich um die forellen kümmert hat sehr wohl das recht in seinem gewässer diesen auch nachzustellen.
er hat nur nach meinungen gefragt und wird  ziemlich harsch angegeangen. und die "lackaffen" gibts mit sicherheit an der küste. nur wem der schuh passt, zieht ihn sich an.

ich fand die diskussion eigentlich ganz interessant, lese sowas lieber als drei seiten gratulationen zu nem fischfang.


----------



## Ace (20. Januar 2004)

@mot67
Na dann zieh ich mir diesen Schuh mal an

ich für meinen Teil sehe in dieser "Frage" eine Klare, sagen wir mal Aufforderung zu einer Diskussion über ein Thema zu dem es nun mal zwei völlig unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt.
Warum sollen wir darüber diskutieren??? wenn jedem klar ist das ein Mensch!!! seine Meinung verteidigt und sie für richtig hält.
für mich ist das völlig in Ordnung, und  das wars dann.
Ich würde auch gerne mal im Fluss auf Mefo´s fischen...habe aber bisher noch nicht die Möglichkeit bzw. sind mir die Vereine in der Umgebung(Luhe, Trave , Seeve) schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer.
(Auf Absteiger würde ich zwar nicht fischen aber das ist meine Meinung)
Bin ich deswegen ein Angler der es nicht verdient hat an der Küste zu fischen???
Ich zahle genauso meine Fischereiabgaben wie jeder andere auch.
Die 3 Seiten Gratulationen zu einem Fang entstehen hier weil es unter MENSCHEN so etwas wie Sympathie und Freundschaften gibt. Und diese Plattform bietet den Spielraum dafür.
Dazu wollen eben einige Member etwas beitragen...ich finde daran nichts verwerfliches. Ausserdem ist so etwas meisst schon im Betreff des Threads zu erkennen und brauch bei Nicht-Interresse ja nicht angeklickt zu werden.


----------



## AngelnderWolf (21. Januar 2004)

Ich bin auch Freund der Meerforelle um nicht zu sagen, sie ist der Grund meiner Angelleidenschaft . Am liebsten stehe ich bis zur Brust im Wasser auf einem Stein im Meer und wenn dann mal eine beist und die wohlmöhlich auchnoch gross ist, gibt es eine spitzen Drill, bei dem die Forelle gute Chancen hat zu entkommen.

Natürlich  bin ich Havkot's Meinung und bin sogar für ein Angelverbot in Flüssen, aber so ein Verbot wäre Idiotisch, da die meisten Forellen verenden würden, wenn sie im Süßwasser zurück gesetzt werden...ganz besonders die Absteigenden.

Ich hoffe da immer auf das "good will" der Leute, sich für die Fische auch einzusetzen damit gerade so gefährdete Fische wie die Meerforelle nicht ganz verschwinden. Wir muessen Dänemark dankbar sein, dass sie solche Vorreiter in Sachen Naturschutz sind, sonst würde es sie vieleicht schon garnicht mehr geben  .

Ansonsten sollte man in einem Board wie diesem hier, immer ruhig und freundlich bleiben, auch wenn es einem etwas gegen den Strich geht...oft wird einfach etwas falsch verstanden, gerade weil man sein Gegenüber nicht sehen kann.

Ich kann Pikepirat jedenfalls gut verstehen und kann mir seine Freude über eine 80cm Meerforelle vorstellen. Die eigentliche Problematik liegt ja darin, dass der Naturschutz meist nur kleine Gruppen belangt, wie uns Angler während andere ganze Flüsse umgestallten und töten. Aber naja, momentan tut sich in der Richtung ja wieder einiges, so das ich hoffen kann, das ich in 10 Jahren noch Meerforelle fangen kann, auch wenn es schon Mischlinge von den ganzen entkommenden Zuchtforellen sein werden #t .

Hoffe, ich habe nicht nur blödsinn geschrieben und gehe lieber mal #u .


----------



## pikepirate (21. Januar 2004)

Guten Morgen, Boardies#h 
mit freude lese ich, das sich die Wogen endlich geglättet haben,
und wir wieder anständig miteinander umgehen.
Das ist auch verdammt wichtig, schliesslich haben wir alle
die gleiche Leidenschaft und wenn wir uns nur unsachlich
streiten(ich schliess mich da nicht aus, meine Wortwahl war zum Teil auch von Emotionen geleitet und völlig überzogen(Lackaffen) dafür noch einmal SORRY!!!), dann machen wir
uns das ohnehin schon nicht leichte Anglerleben in unserem Ländle noch schwerer.Damit vergiessen wir unmengen Wasser
auf die Mühlen von PETA und Konsorten, und das wollen wir doch alle nicht, oder??
Einen schönen Tag, wünscht der Pirat:k


----------



## mot67 (21. Januar 2004)

@ace,
-ich(und sofern ich nichts überlesen habe auch kein anderer) habe nie gesagt, das es ein angler, der sich nicht direkt um aufzucht und pflege von mefos in flüssen bemüht, kein recht hat am meer auf diese zu fischen.

-warum man über 2 verschiedene ansichten hier nicht reden/diskutieren kann/sollte ist mir nach wie vor ein rätsel, es muss nicht immer streit geben, man kann seine meinung sehr wohl vertreten ohne gleich giftig oder persönlich zu werden.

-und ich lese lieber solche threads wie diesen, als gratulationsthreads, einfach meine meinung. ich freue mich über jeden fisch der hier gefangen wird, und gönne jedem die gratulationen. hab das nur geschrieben, weil der "aktuelle mefo-fänge-2004-thraed" von blauortsand auch schon wieder zum gratulationsthread mutiert und er dadurch einfach unübersichtlich wird 

und zum thema nochmal, wo ist für euch der unterschied, wenn ihr im herbst ans wasser geht und 3 bunte pro übersteiger/grönländer(die noch nie abgelaicht haben) verangelt/verletzt/stresst? in meinen augen genauso verwerflich oder genauso ok.


----------



## theactor (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo Freunde der Meerforelle,

eben selbige haben mir (nach der Spende) heute Anstecker und Annäher geschickt #6
Was ich deshalb erstaunlich finde, weil die gar keine Adresse von mir haben ;+ 

MeFo-Freunde sind halt immer wieder für Überraschungen gut #6

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Medo (22. Januar 2004)

@ theichhabkeineadresseactor

meine  Sachen sind auch schon gekommen.

MeFo-Freunde sind eben auch fix!!


----------



## Pepe (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo pikepirate,
in Dänemark ist  neben der Küstenfischerei ,Put and take ,die häufigste Angelmethode auf Salmoniden im Fluss zu fischen.Den Thread den Du hier losgetreten hast könnte auch in einem entsprechenden dänischen Board stehen.Um die Ablaicher zu schonen öffnen die Flüsse die ins Wattenmeer münden frühstens am 01.März spätesten am 01.April.Und das ist gut so!
Ich fische sehr gerne auf Meerforellen im Fluss,genauso gerne an der Küste.Winterhalbjahr Küste,Ab Mai dann in der Au.
So wie Du Deinen Bach schilderst,scheint es mir ein reines Laichgewässer zu sein,das im Herbst bei genügend Wasser Laichfische anlockt ,die danach wieder absteigen aber in den Sommermonaten wohl ziemlich wenig Wasser hat.somit scheint esdie Chance auf einen guten Fisch wohl nur im Wintervierteljahr zu geben.
Oben angeführte verlängerte Schonzeit hat dazu geführt,das viele Mitglieder ihre Vereine verlassen haben-keine Grönländerfischerei mehr.Positives Ergebnis für uns Deutsche ist,daß wir jetzt dort Mitglied in den Vereinen werden können..


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2004)

Also erstmal , das Meerforellenfischen mit der Fliege ist beim Angeln meine 2. Leidenschaft, aber ich sage, alle 2003 in einem Flüsschen bei Bremen gefangenen 14 Meerforellen und 3 Lachse waren Aufsteiger und alle Leben noch.


----------



## Matnic (28. März 2004)

*AW: Mefo´s im Fluss*

#v Hallo Pike!
Ich denke das dieses Thema für viele schwierig ist. Jeder hat nun mal eine eigene Meinung zu der Geschichte. Ich fahre nun schon seit ca. 10 Jahren ( wenn nicht schon länger) los und setzte Meerforellenbrut aus. Ich angle genau so wie Du im Januar auf Meerforellen im Fluss. Ich fahre auch ab und an mal an die Ostsee um vom Strand aus zu blinkern. 
Vor einigen Jahren bin ich sehr oft an die Ostsee gefahren und habe bis in die Nacht geblinkert. Meißtens bin ich dann ohne die ersehnte Mefo nach Hause gefahren. Aber wenn man abends noch ein bischen Ehrgeiz hatte konnte man noch einen schönen Dorsch mit nach Hause nehmen. Diese Zeiten sind jetzt, dank der Stellnetze, endlich vorbei. 
Ich finde es toll, das wir Angler uns hier über die Frage "Angeln auf Ab-Aufsteiger?" gegenseitig zerfleischen. Die Nebenerwerbsfischer und die Hauptberuflichen Fischer machen sich bestimmt auch so viele Gedanken über die Mefo wie wir! 
Ich finde es nicht gut wenn der Fisch Heilig gesprochen wird. Alles wird in Deutschland extrem. Der Watangler ist der schillernde Held im Kampf mit dem Silberbarren, der Auangeler ist der dumme Dorftölpel der keine Ahnung von dem sooo tollen Fisch hat.
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren über 2.000.000 Meerforellenbrut ausgesetzt. Wieviel haben den die Berufs und Nebenerwerbsfischer ausgesetzt? Wieviele habt Ihr denn ausgesetzt???
Ich denke man sollte sich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen wie einige hier und das Angeln nicht zur Religion machen!
Noch ein Wort an Jan:
Ich denke es ist vollig egal ob du einen Auf- oder Absteiger fängst. Sämtliche Bestände sind aus Zuchtanlagen. Der Prozentsatz, der in unseren Gewässern tatsächlich laicht, ist so verschwindent gering das man Ihn getrost vernachlässigen kann. Solange wir nicht genügend Laichbetten in unseren Flüssen haben ist eine natürliche Fortpflanzung ohnehin ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Dorschleo (29. März 2004)

*AW: Mefo´s im Fluss*

Auch ich bin seit einem Jahr einer dieser "Lackaffen", bin in keinem Verein und tue also auch nichts für den Mefo Nachwuchs. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Mefo gefangen bin aber der Meinung die Kreatur Fisch erfordert  von uns einen sorgfältigen Umgang sodaß ich nie auf den Gedanken kommen würde Auf- und Absteiger geziehlt zu fischen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das hier in der Regel auf relativ hohem Nivau gepostet wird, dieses sollte so bleiben. Solche Texte könnte man (pilkepirate) sich nach einigem Nachdenken sparen.


----------

